# WPs slaughter at KN



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

went on the headboat Ms Violet at KN to see if the spots were runnin. sad to say they still havent arrived in full force like last year.but to my surprise the WPs bite were off the hook.caught several +12.5in WPs & one was near 14in (citation). caught around 75 & took home 50 all over 10in. but the real shocker was that i caught a 18 in ,+2lb croaker ( my largest in 3 yrs) on a double header ( with a WP).it was hilarious cause not only was this daytime instead of nitetime ( i thought the big boys bite at nite),i had peeler crab on the bottom hook and BW on the top but the croaker took the Bw instead of the peeler. also the guy besise me caught a 20in black drum on BW. it has been a strange summer this year but i have seen better & vise versa .


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sounds like ya had a great trip.


----------

